# Sage Barista Express - No pressure issue (video included)



## bes870uk (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi everyone,

that's my first post here. I know there is a lot of knowledge around, so hopefully I'll be able to figure out what's wrong with my coffee machine.

The story goes like that: I have that SAGE Barista Express (BES870UK) from 2 years already and it was working fine just until recently. One morning, I powered it up, waited about 40-50 seconds to warm up, ground the coffee and when I hit the single shot button it kinda exploded. Not like a real explosion, but more like something under high pressure broke up.

Since then the pressure gauge arrow doesn't move and nothing but few drops is coming out of the PF. Also I can see some air bubbles in one of the hoses (in the video at 0:43-0:45).

Apologies for the wrong direction of the video:






Any help is greatly appreciated!

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

bes870uk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> that's my first post here. I know there is a lot of knowledge around, so hopefully I'll be able to figure out what's wrong with my coffee machine.
> 
> ...


 'Apologies for the wrong direction of the video'

I respect this. The number of street fights I watch on the internet and people are filming portrait or wrong way...it's shame, it really is. Well done for acknowledging!

On to your problem, I just had a quick Google, maybe this is your issue?






There are some very experienced Sage owners on here that might know better, maybe wait for them, I'm very new to the game. I would also trawl all the pages of the Sage forum, many types of problems are mentioned on there, you may find one that is applicable to you. Have you rung Sage and described it? If they could offer any possibilities maybe that would help in your looking for a solution. Good luck!


----------



## bes870uk (Mar 18, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> 'Apologies for the wrong direction of the video'
> 
> I respect this. The number of street fights I watch on the internet and people are filming portrait or wrong way...it's shame, it really is. Well done for acknowledging!
> 
> ...


 @*CocoLoco, *

thank you for your comment.

Yeah, I think that's my problem.

I've tried to contact SAGE on https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/home/index.html and they redirected me to an official service called "Coffee Service".

I've got in contact with "Coffee Service" and they gave me a price for the solenoid valve - £30. However, they refused to sell that valve to me. Instead they offered either sending the machine to their service center via the post and they replace the valve for me (£30 per hour for the labor) or they send someone to my home, where I pay £80-100 per hour for the replacement.

Needles to say I refused that offer and turned back to sageappliances.com/uk and asked to sell that solenoid directly to me. The response I got was exactly the same as the first one: "Since you are outside warranty, I recommend that you contact Coffee Service at...".

Tried to explain I don't wanna pay for the service and just need the valve, so I can replace it by myself (the coffee machine is disassembled already, so the valve replacement is easy job now), but they keep answering the same (it is not an automatic email, as every single answer is phrased differently, but says the same).

At this point I am really disappointed by SAGE and their service, so I have 2 questions for you guys:

1. How and where could I get that solenoid valve from, so I get my machine fixed?

Once the machine is fixed I plan to give it to my brother and buy another one, which won't be SAGE for sure, so my second question is:

2. What machine should I buy? What is the best I can get for about £400-500?

I appreciate any opinion on my issues.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Have you googled sage solenoid? I just did and there seem to be a few on ebay and from espares.


----------



## bes870uk (Mar 18, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Have you googled sage solenoid? I just did and there seem to be a few on ebay and from espares.


 Neither one doesn't match the solenoid I have: CEME V799VN15PAIF Serie 588


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Did you google that?


----------



## bes870uk (Mar 18, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Did you google that?


 of course, Tom. The exact model is available in Russia only. The price is about £95.

I've also contacted 2 of the companies that are supposed to import CEME in the UK. Both of them answered they cannot supply that exact solenoid.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

bes870uk said:


> of course, Tom. The exact model is available in Russia only. The price is about £95.
> 
> I've also contacted 2 of the companies that are supposed to import CEME in the UK. Both of them answered they cannot supply that exact solenoid.


 How odd. Especially as on some of those solenoids it says for barista express. Is the solenoid definitely knackered or just blocked with scale?


----------



## bes870uk (Mar 18, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> How odd. Especially as on some of those solenoids it says for barista express. Is the solenoid definitely knackered or just blocked with scale?


 well, they might be interchangeable. I'll try with another brand, that matches barista express.

Also I am not really sure if the solenoid is the problem, as I do not have any pressure in the machine...


----------



## SteveB112 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey, I got the same response from Coffee Classics and this is very annoying as I too want to fix the machine myself as I am more than capable of doing so. Think i might remove the solenoid body and descale the plastics parts and rebuild to see if that helps in any way. I would replace them if i could find them on sale somewhere.

Kind Regards,

Steve.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Is this of any use? It's a CEME one.

https://shop.electrolux.co.uk/c/coffee-machine-electric-solenoid-valve/p/4055286977?gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjw0On8BRAgEiwAincsHO8mhOF59M572gkoQj0Sl0Tbp8MPrKdWDo8jHCdnc0xmymNDYu2VuxoCG6MQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SteveB112 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi, unfortunately not as the pressure ratings are different. Thanks though.

Steve.


----------



## SteveB112 (Oct 27, 2020)

I have asked SAGE if they would be willing to repair it as it is just out of warranty and they have submitted an extended warranty request. I am told there is a good chance they might so I will wait to find out.

Steve.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Good luck mate, hope that works out for you


----------



## bes870uk (Mar 18, 2020)

SteveB112 said:


> I have asked SAGE if they would be willing to repair it as it is just out of warranty and they have submitted an extended warranty request. I am told there is a good chance they might so I will wait to find out.
> 
> Steve.


 I hope they do it for you, Steve. However, after they declined to fix mine, I threw it away and bought Jura E6. I'll never buy a SAGE again, not because of the quality but because of the "support".


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks to me as if either a deaerator, or membrane regulator has broken up (that white plasticky looking thing with the hose and bubbles/water flow) and water is just whizzing through it back to the tank....hence no pressure at all. Probably a £5 or £10 part if you are able to actually buy it. You could mod it and put some sort of expansion valve in it I suppose.


----------



## Courtlandkevin (May 12, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Looks to me as if either a deaerator, or membrane regulator has broken up (that white plasticky looking thing with the hose and bubbles/water flow) and water is just whizzing through it back to the tank....hence no pressure at all. Probably a £5 or £10 part if you are able to actually buy it. You could mod it and put some sort of expansion valve in it I suppose.
> 
> 
> View attachment 47417





bes870uk said:


> I hope they do it for you, Steve. However, after they declined to fix mine, I threw it away and bought Jura E6. I'll never buy a SAGE again, not because of the quality but because of the "support".


 Has anyone tried recently to get replacement parts from anyone in the uk? I also need a replacement solenoid valve, but the only one I could find was £111. It is available in the USA for $48 but extortionate delivery cost to uk and I'm concerned about voltage difference 110v vs 240v.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Try looking on ebay uk for a solenoid. A german seller lists them. It / they probably just needs cleaning out - couple of videos on youtube on the barista express.

On the other hand if you don't mention what is causing you to want a solenoid it may be something else.


----------

